

Ask HN: Why is the 'intelliPaper' IndieGoGo project such a failure? - trendspotter

This project named "intelliPaper" (http://www.indiegogo.com/intellipaper) is at least interesting. But it is light-years behind the funding goal. I'm totally NOT in any way affiliated with the "intelliPaper" project. I'm just following their development on IndieGoGo. I'm not even a backer. I just find it odd, that a project that made news headlines on [1] Ubergizmo, [2] Engadget, [3] LockerGnome by Chris Pirillo, [4] Coolest-Gadgets, Trendhunter [5] and others ... did not receive any more funding since I found it several days ago, where it was at $285 and it is still at only  $285. Now I wonder what could the reasons for that.
 ------ News Sources: 
[1] http://www.ubergizmo.com/2012/11/intellipaper-usb-paper-drive/ 
[2] http://de.engadget.com/2012/11/21/intellipaper-usb-sticks-aus-papier-video/ 
[3] http://www.lockergnome.com/news/2012/11/14/intellipaper-promises-to-digitize-the-world-of-paper/
[4] http://www.coolest-gadgets.com/20121121/intellipaper-usb-flash-drive-green/ 
[5] http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/paper-usb
======
trendspotter
P.S. Among the websites already named, the project was also featured on larger
websites like [6] NBC and [7] Digital Trends which did not help that project
in terms of funding on IndieGoGo and I wonder why that is. -- [6]
[http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/49890501/ns/technology_and_scien...](http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/49890501/ns/technology_and_science-
innovation/t/recyclable-paper-usb-drive/) [7]
[http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/hands-on-
intellipaper...](http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/hands-on-intellipaper-
redefines-the-disposable-world-of-usb-drives/)

